
El Capitan, My El Capitan - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/09/opinion/el-capitan-my-el-capitan.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-right-region&region=opinion-c-col-right-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-right-region&_r=0
======
dnetesn
The Strange Brain of the World’s Greatest Solo Climber
[http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/the-strange-brain-of-the-
wor...](http://nautil.us/issue/39/sport/the-strange-brain-of-the-worlds-
greatest-solo-climber)

